# Maintenance 10am EST May 16 2007:Server Re-location



## Ben P (May 16, 2007)

The website will be down for maintenance at 10am EST today for an estimated 15-30 minutes. The server that the website runs on is being physically moved to a new location.

Regards,
Ben


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Ben for the heads-up!!!


----------



## csalt (May 16, 2007)

Yes, thanks! I think I must have been fortunate and missed it!


----------



## Caine (May 16, 2007)

That's a good time for me. I'll be on the Ventura freeway dodging idiots around that time, so I won't have time to play on here. 

Why doesn't the DMV add IQ tests to the written and practical driving tests?  Driving is a privilege, but stupidity is a right?


----------



## YT2095 (May 16, 2007)

cheerz and good luck dude


----------



## Katie H (May 16, 2007)

No problem here either, Ben.  We'll be watching the _Tonight Show._  Carry on and best wishes with the work.


----------



## amber (May 16, 2007)

Never noticed a difference today, so I assume the change took place without any problems  Thanks for the heads up Ben.


----------



## StirBlue (May 16, 2007)

Ben P said:
			
		

> The website will be down for maintenance at 10am EST today for an estimated 15-30 minutes. The server that the website runs on is being physically moved to a new location.
> 
> Regards,
> Ben


 
Sorry Ben, we were all away trying to download "THE GAME."


----------



## Katie H (May 16, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> No problem here either, Ben.  We'll be watching the _Tonight Show._  Carry on and best wishes with the work.



My bad.  I read the message as PM, not AM.  Didn't matter anyway. I was out of town all day.


----------

